# Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi



## Topic (9. Juni 2015)

Nabend liebe Big Bait fetischisten,

ich komm mal gleich auf den Punkt.
Ich suche eine Rute mit der ich Köder 150 bis 300 gr *werfen* kann, ich bin fast davon überzeug das dieses nur mit ner Multi Combi zu realisieren ist.
Ich fische derzeit als Xh Hechtrute nur Abu Rocke Nano Traxxion 250 cm 40-120 gr mit ner 5000er Biomaster SW.
Aber mich hat das Big Bait fieber gepackt und ich möchte bei der Ködergröße halt noch bisschen nach oben gehen.
Gefischt wird eigendlich ausschließlich vom Boot aus......
Als Köder sind große Swimbaits wie die Line Trout in 30 cm sowie Gummis ab 25 cm wie der McRubber von Svartzonker geplant...und halt alles andere was so in die Rubrik fällt....

da ich aber in diesem Bereich absolut kein Plan habe, würde ich gern von euch paar Efahrungsberichte hören, was für Tackle sich in diesem Breich bewährt hat.

bin gespannt  haut mal in die Tasten


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Hi, Multi-Kombi ist da schon mal ne gute Idee. Da gibt es eine ganze Menge an Ruten die zum Musky-Angeln aus den Staaten kommen.

Tackle Industries
Musky Innovations
St. Croix 

hätten da z.B. was passendes im Programm. 
Die Preisspanne ist aber nicht ohne sodas Deine Preisvorstellung hilfreich wäre.

Ich habe für den Bereich ne Baitjigger Swimbait (eigentlich beide), die 2,40er mit 300g Wg könnte interessant für Dich sein. Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall ein langer Hintergriff, wo die Amis gerne mal sparen.

Fürn ersten Eindruck kannst Du mal bei franglais-fishing rein schauen, da kommst Du auch gut an die Ami-Stöcker.

http://www.franglaisfishing.com/ffstore/categories.php?cat=21

Edit: Hm, das Wohlfühlgefühl der Ruten wird zum Teil enorm subjektiv wahrgenommen. Während ich da schon weit nach oben gehe, z.B. auch ohne zu zucken 240g an der "leichten" Baitjigger Swimbait mit 200g WG fische, finden andere weit aus weniger Gewicht schon grenzwertig an der Rute. Wenn es also irgendwie geht, versuchen irgendwas aus dem Bereich am Wasser in die Hand zu bekommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Topic (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

ich fische gern gutes tackel auf das ich mich verlassen kann...das darf schon bisschen was kosten..ich setzt mal 500 euro als limit für rute und rolle....

das mit in die hand nehmen wird schwierig...hier in der umgebung belächeln einen schon die meisten wenn man sich nen 20 cm gummi an den haken hängt#c...ansonsten müsste ich mal nach kaki fahren ob die was passendes da haben....
ich hoffe einfach dadurch ein wenig selektieren zu können..im laden kam mir die 20 cm line trout riesig vor....aber nach ein paar mal fischen und einigen hechten um die 70-80cm  wirkt die fast schon winzig....mit ihren 90 gr lässt die sich zwar sehr entspannt fischen aber naja ...so ganz das ware is es nicht....


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Topic schrieb:


> ...im laden kam mir die 20 cm line trout riesig vor....aber nach ein paar mal fischen und einigen hechten um die 70-80cm  wirkt die fast schon winzig...



Kagge! Diagnose ganz klar: Big-Bait-Fieber.:vik:
Das wird Dir noch öfters so gehen.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Schau dir mal die Custom Predator von Savage Gear an, bis 240g WG und mit Triggergriff, daran eine ABU Revo Toro Naci schrauben und die Combo ist perfekt.


----------



## Tino34 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Moin,

ich fische diese Combo für Big MC Rubber, 30er Boddenwurm und Co...

Abu Garcia Angelrute Volatile Pike 902 XH 50-220g Cast 

gepaart mit einer Revo Toro 61 NaCl.

Alles was zwischen 80 und 140gr an Ködergewicht ist wirft die Abu Garcia Svartz. SIGNATUR 8´6" 40-140G + Revo Toro 51 NaCl zuverlässig.

Andere Liga sind die St Croix. Da kommst mit deinem Budget für Rute + Rolle nicht hin!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Topic schrieb:


> ich fische gern gutes tackel auf das ich mich verlassen kann...das darf schon bisschen was kosten..ich setzt mal 500 euro als limit für rute und rolle....
> 
> das mit in die hand nehmen wird schwierig...hier in der umgebung belächeln einen schon die meisten wenn man sich nen 20 cm gummi an den haken hängt#c...ansonsten müsste ich mal nach kaki fahren ob die was passendes da haben....
> ich hoffe einfach dadurch ein wenig selektieren zu können..im laden kam mir die 20 cm line trout riesig vor....aber nach ein paar mal fischen und einigen hechten um die 70-80cm wirkt die fast schon winzig....mit ihren 90 gr lässt die sich zwar sehr entspannt fischen aber naja ...so ganz das ware is es nicht....


 

Von wo kommst du denn?
Ich fische in dem Bereich die Mojo Musky XH86 mit verlängerten Griff, geht aber auch ohne Verlängerung, wenn man keine 10 Std durchfischen will.
Hier kannst mal etwas lesen. Als Rolle hängt ne 61er Toro dran.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296599

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?20464-Erfahrung-Mojo-Muskie-MM86XHF-4-10oz


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



> das mit in die hand nehmen wird schwierig.


Setz Dich doch mal mit Markus vom Pikeshop in Verbindung:

http://www.pikeshop.de/

Der kann Dich bestimmt gut beraten, ist sehr nett und kompetent (ich kauf meine ganzen US-Baits dort) - dem kann man wirklich glauben. 

Zur Combo selbst kann und will ich allerdings nix empfehlen, das das bereits über meinem Bislang-Bigbait-Wurfgewichtsspektrum liegt (ich selbst geh bislang bis ca. max. 160 g und fische das nur mit Statio).

Wirst schon was Passendes finden - viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jens1976 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Hallo Topic,
500€ kann etwas knapp werden.
Was suchst Du eher? Eine 1-teilige Rute oder eher 2-teilige Rute? Längeres Handle (Griffstück) ist auf jeden Fall wichtig. Bleibt es bei den 300g oder könnte es auf Dauer auch mehr werden? Schau Dir mal die St. Croix "Premier" Ruten an. Die gehen bis 12oz.

Was die Rolle angeht...da schliesse ich mich den anderen hier an. Als LP Bauform könnten die Toro 61 5,4:1 oder die Toro 61HS 6,4:1 für Dich in Frage kommen. 

Ich selber fische eine PM70MHF2 bis 3oz. mit einer Currado 301. Allerdings liegt mein WG nur bis ca. 130g. 
Man sollte aber dran denken das man mit einer 12oz. Rute mit  einer 50-100 lb Schnur einen 70er Hecht wie einen nassen Sack ranholt.

mfg Jens


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Jens1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Topic,
> 500€ kann etwas knapp werden.
> Was suchst Du eher? Eine 1-teilige Rute oder eher 2-teilige Rute? Längeres Handle (Griffstück) ist auf jeden Fall wichtig. Bleibt es bei den 300g oder könnte es auf Dauer auch mehr werden? Schau Dir mal die St. Croix "Premier" Ruten an. Die gehen bis 12oz.
> 
> ...


 
Die von mir empfohlene Mojo ist die jetzige 12oz Variante, bei meiner steht noch 10oz drauf|rolleyeswurde geändert...
Warum sollte es eng werden mit 500 Euro?Klar wenn man wie du direkt die Premierserie empfiehlt wird's eng, deshalb mein Vorschlag mit der Mojoserie, quasi die Premierseriein billig nicht ganz so filigran aber die gleiche Power:g


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Warum soll das nur mit der  Multi zu machen sein ?
Ich fisch da ne Popperrute mit ner Saltiga (momentan überall im Angebot) und gut ist es . Funzt super . 
Andreas


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Warum soll das nur mit der Multi zu machen sein ?
> Ich fisch da ne Popperrute mit ner Saltiga (momentan überall im Angebot) und gut ist es . Funzt super .
> Andreas


 

300g den ganzen Tag beim werfen über den Finger gleiten lassen, na prost Mahlzeit.#t


----------



## pike-81 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Moinsen!
Hab die Dreamtackle Swimbait bis 300g und eine Curado 301 e. 
30er Trout kein Thema. 
Mein Kumpel hat die Savage Gear Predator Custom. 
Hat eine filigrane Spitze, aber auch ordentlich Bums im Rückgrat. 
Zweiteilig ist mir schon wichtig. 
Das mittlere Hechte an schweren Ruten keinen Spaß bringen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Im Gegenteil:
Meine 3m/80g Spinning schluckt im Gegensatz zur schweren, kurzen BC jedes Kopfschütteln und jeden Schwanzschlag, während bei der BC jeder Ruck voll im Arm landet. 
Bringt einfach Spaß!
Hab auch keine Hemmungen damit viel zu kleine Köder zu fischen, weil ich vom Rutenwald am Wasser nichts halte, und mich fast immer auf eine Combo beschränke.
Also meine Empfehlung Dreamtackle Swimbait. 
Zweiteilig, nicht zu lang, langer Griff und Fuji-Anbauteile. 
Petri


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Bitte erlaubt mir eine Zwischenfrage, da ich mich auch grade mit dem Thema Big Bait auseinandersetze (aber eher 100-150g Köder). 

Wie sieht das mit der Länge der Rute aus? So wie ich das hier so sehe werden hauptsächlich Ruten so um die 2,50m verwendet. Ich wäre jetzt eher so in den Bereich der Jerkrute, also 1,80-2,00m gegangen. Inwieweit hat man da Vorteile bei längeren Big Bait Ruten und machen 50cm mehr Rutenlänge beim Werfen mit einer Baitcaster viel an Wurfweite aus? Danke!


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> ... Saltiga (momentan überall im Angebot) und gut ist es . Funzt super ...



Hi, meinst Du die Saltiga, die im Angebot schon das 2,5-Fache des gesamten Budgets vom TE kostet?
Will nicht ausschließen, dass man das auch mit ner Statio-Kombi machen kann, aber Vorzüge sehe ich ganz klar auch bei ner Multi-Rute.

Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Jerkruten habe allgemein einen ziemlich kurzen Griff. 
Das sind eher Spezialgeräte für den Nahkampf. 
Auf Distanz leiden Köderkontrolle, Anhieb und Drillvermögen unter zu kurzen Ruten. 
Ca. 2,5m sind da ideal.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bitte erlaubt mir eine Zwischenfrage, da ich mich auch grade mit dem Thema Big Bait auseinandersetze (aber eher 100-150g Köder).
> 
> Wie sieht das mit der Länge der Rute aus? So wie ich das hier so sehe werden hauptsächlich Ruten so um die 2,50m verwendet. Ich wäre jetzt eher so in den Bereich der Jerkrute, also 1,80-2,00m gegangen. Inwieweit hat man da Vorteile bei längeren Big Bait Ruten und machen 50cm mehr Rutenlänge beim Werfen mit einer Baitcaster viel an Wurfweite aus? Danke!


 

Die kurzen Jerkruten sind zwar handlicher, bei den längeren ruten wird es dir deine Muskulatur danken beim Dauerwerfen, bei den genannten 300g meldet sich bei zu kurzen Ruten und Rutengriffen nämlich ganz schnell der Rücken.|bigeyes


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bitte erlaubt mir eine Zwischenfrage, da ich mich auch grade mit dem Thema Big Bait auseinandersetze (aber eher 100-150g Köder).
> 
> Wie sieht das mit der Länge der Rute aus? So wie ich das hier so sehe werden hauptsächlich Ruten so um die 2,50m verwendet. Ich wäre jetzt eher so in den Bereich der Jerkrute, also 1,80-2,00m gegangen. Inwieweit hat man da Vorteile bei längeren Big Bait Ruten und machen 50cm mehr Rutenlänge beim Werfen mit einer Baitcaster viel an Wurfweite aus? Danke!



Hi, bei Gewichten bis 150g geht das noch mit den kurzen Ruten, aber wie oben schon geschrieben, nen langer Hintergriff ist schon ein riesen Gewinn bei hohen Ködergewichten. Die sind bei den kurzen Ruten üblicher Weise ja auch kurz gehalten - damit strengt das werfen mehr an.
Ich würde aber auch die Ködertypen mit berücksichtigen, ausgenommen Jerks, tendiere ich zu merklich längeren Ruten.

Edit: Drei Doofe ein Gedanke?
Grüße JK


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Danke schonmal für die aufschlussreichen Antworten.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Wurfweite aus? 2m vs. 2,5m ist das ein deutlicher Unterschied zu erkennen?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die aufschlussreichen Antworten.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Wurfweite aus? 2m vs. 2,5m ist das ein deutlicher Unterschied zu erkennen?


 

Unerheblich, wie gesagt der Hauptpunkt ist das endspannte werfen. Erst bei den richtigen Brocken kommt dann die Länge wieder ins Spiel, da ja ein Bulldawg in Magnumgröße nicht gerade ein Flugwunder ist wie viele andere Bigbaits auch, da bringt die Masse meist die Weite.


----------



## Kotzi (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Als Rollenalternative soll die Okuma Komodo 350 keine
schlechte Figur machen.


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, meinst Du die Saltiga, die im Angebot schon das 2,5-Fache des gesamten Budgets vom TE kostet?
> Will nicht ausschließen, dass man das auch mit ner Statio-Kombi machen kann, aber Vorzüge sehe ich ganz klar auch bei ner Multi-Rute.
> 
> Grüße JK



Wo sollen den die Vorzüge sein ? 
Also wir Poppern auf GTs auch mit 200 g Ködern und das auch einige Stunden am Tag und das ist kein Problem. Und mit einer Multi so schwere Köder zu schmeisen erfordert doch. sehr viel Übung . Wenn ihm die Saltiga zu teuer ist geht auch ne Biomaster 10000.
@ 50-Jäger
Bei solch großen Ködern würde ich immer einen Popper - Handschuh anziehen auser man ist Maurer.
Andreas


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Wo sollen den die Vorzüge sein ?
> Also wir Poppern auf GTs* auch mit 200 g Ködern* und das auch *einige Stunden am Tag* und das ist kein Problem. Und mit einer Multi so schwere Köder zu schmeisen erfordert doch. sehr viel Übung . Wenn ihm die Saltiga zu teuer ist geht auch ne Biomaster 10000.
> @ 50-Jäger
> Bei solch großen Ködern würde ich immer einen Popper - Handschuh anziehen auser man ist Maurer.
> Andreas



Schon hast du die Vorzüge der Multi, damit tust du es den ganzen Tag, denn als erstes gibt der Rücken und die Arme nach und du machst es auch mit mehr als 200g...
 Bei den schweren Gewichten ist keine große Übung notwendig, kleines Beispiel meine Freundin hat mit Multi und 150g Köder geworfen, das erste mal überhaupt ne Angel in der Hand gehabt in dem Moment und das klappte ohne Perücke....
 Bei Multis wird's eher knifflig wenns in den leichten Bereich geht, bei den großen Brocken Bremsen zu und ab dafür, das Gewicht bringt den Köder trotzdem weit genug raus.


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Hi, 

200g sind 66% von 300g. Ich bin auch Station-Fan, habe auch bis 220g dran gespinnfischt. 
Vorzüge sehe ich aber für die Multirute, Multirolle = bessere Bauweise für hohe Belastungen, da Spule beidseitig gelagert.
 Desweiteren wüsste ich nicht, dass es ne bezahlbare Statiospinne mit 300g Wg und erträglichem Eigengewicht gibt, zumindest nicht handelsüblich. 
Geräteauswahl ist auf Multiseite für den Bereich sicherlich größer und dürfte vom Gesamtgewicht relativ deutlich unter ner Statio-Kombi (Bzw. Rolle) liegen.
Weiterer Vorteil der Multirolle ist, dass sie keinen Drall produziert.

Grüße JK


----------



## freibadwirt (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Hallo
na ja die einen sehn es so die anderen so. Ich persönlich komme mit der spinning Version besser zurecht find ach die Köderführung kontrolierbarer. Denk mal die Wurfweite wird ähnlich sein. Welche Schnur spult ihr denn bei der Ködergröße auf die Rolle. 
Andreas


----------



## Topic (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

das fischen mit ner multi is für mich sowie der Big Bait bereich völliges neu land..weshalb ich versuche möglichst viele erfahrungen zu sammeln....
ich denke auch dass, das gewicht mit ner statio kombi zu heftig wird..hinzu kommt das finanzielle....
auch wenn es mir irgendwie lieber wäre...aber das möchte ich meinem wurffinger nicht antun...
was für mich jetz noch wichtig wäre.....wenn ich die 20 cm linetrout an meiner 5000 biomaster einleier ist dort schon ein gewisser gegendruck hinter.....wie tage kommt die 30 cm variante ins haus....
reduziert sich dieser druck durch die multi enorm?
könnte mir gut vorstellen das bautechnisch bedingt die kräfte schlichtweg geringer sind die man aufbringen muss, um einen köder dieser größe in bewegung zu setzen....

Ich komme aus der schönen Schloss Stadt Klütz in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern...wenn jemand aus der Nähe (100km Umkreis ) kommt und sowas fischt würde ich gern sowas mal probe werfen......nachher liegt mir die multi geschichte überhaupt nich und dann muss ich doch zu ner Statiokombi greifen...

@ freibadwirt...was fischt ihr denn genau für tackle?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Topic schrieb:


> das fischen mit ner multi is für mich sowie der Big Bait bereich völliges neu land..weshalb ich versuche möglichst viele erfahrungen zu sammeln....
> ich denke auch dass, das gewicht mit ner statio kombi zu heftig wird..hinzu kommt das finanzielle....
> auch wenn es mir irgendwie lieber wäre...aber das möchte ich meinem wurffinger nicht antun...
> was für mich jetz noch wichtig wäre.....wenn ich die 20 cm linetrout an meiner 5000 biomaster einleier ist dort schon ein gewisser gegendruck hinter.....wie tage kommt die 30 cm variante ins haus....
> ...



Also ich bin regelmäßig an der Müritz, ist etwas weiter als 100km...
Wenn du nicht direkt kaufen willst könnte man sich mal ein Tag am Wochenende am Schweriner See treffen und dort ne runde angeln und dann kannst meine Mojo mal probewerfen...
 Oder wir treffen uns an der Müritz und angeln dort ein Tag, Boot ist bei mir vorhanden wäre also kein Problem...


----------



## Topic (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

50er-Jäger...das angebot mit der Müritz würde ich gern annehmen...wollte ich sowieso immer mal hin :q und dann hab ich gleich einen ortskundigen an meiner seite:vik:...
meine freien tage begrenzen sich in nächster zeit leider fast ausschließlich auf den sonntag...wenn sich das irgendwie einrichten ließe wäre das echt klasse.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Sollte machbar sein.
 Habe auch noch etwas leichtere Kombos so bis 250g kannst denn alles mal testen...


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Na des nenn ich mal Hilfsbereitschaft.#v

Weiterer Vorteil der Multi ist, dass die Köder im Wurf seltener Überschlagen und sich im Vorfach aufhängen. 
Das mit dem Druck beim Einkurbeln kann so schlimm nicht werden, ohne dass ich die 30er Forelle gefischt hätte. Aber an nen Double 10-Bucktail kommt das Dingen unter Garantie nicht dran. Für viele Multis gibt es längere Kurbelarme (Powerhandel) bei den Revo Toros teils sogar serienmäßig mit dabei.
Als Schnur habe ich 50lbs Power Pro und 18kg Stroft im Einsatz.


Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Die Trouts haben kaum Widerstand beim einholen. 
Das Gewicht relativiert sich im Wasser. 
Die haben ja auch keine Schaufel, keinen Schaufelschwanz und erst recht kein Spinnerblatt. 
Nur durch die Gelenke geraten sie in eine Schlängelbewegung. 
Da baut sich kein Druck auf. 
Ähnlich wie bei den BullDawgs oder dem Eel. 
Beim Realbait und anderen Großwobblern sieht es da schon ganz anders aus. 
Spinner oder Spinnerbaits sind teilweise noch krasser, obwohl sie kleiner und leichter sind.


----------



## bafoangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Die Trouts haben kaum Widerstand beim einholen.
> Das Gewicht relativiert sich im Wasser.
> Die haben ja auch keine Schaufel, keinen Schaufelschwanz und erst recht kein Spinnerblatt.
> Nur durch die Gelenke geraten sie in eine Schlängelbewegung.
> ...




Recht hatter.
Beim Einholen der 30er Trouts oder auch eines Real Eels entsteht quasi kein Widerstand.
Ich hab dafür die Avet SX MC im Einsatz, da hat man eher das Gefühl der Köder wäre unterwegs verloren gegangen. Ohne Schnurführung nix für jedermann, aber in punkto Power beim Einkurbeln bisher das beste was ich gefischt habe. Da lässt sich auch ein double #13 noch einigermaßen fischen.


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Topic schrieb:


> @ freibadwirt...was fischt ihr denn genau für tackle?



Hallo
ich fisch eine Ripplefisher und eine Hots mit Stella 10000 und Saltiga Dogfight. Allerdings benutz ich die Combos auf Thun und GTs für unsre zwecke hier brauchst du sowas nicht.
Schau mal obs ne Shimano Speedcast Kaibutsu Surface Monster 7,8  bekommst die gibt es im Netz schon ab 140 €
Rolle würde ich min ne Biomaster 8000 oder 10000 nehmen.
Ich persöhnlich hab noch ne Daiwa Saltist 5 oder 6000 die gibts in der USA für ca 200 € bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Andreas
*
*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Die Trouts haben kaum Widerstand beim einholen.


genau, Fischkopie stromlinienförmig.

Und eine Stationärrolle wird im Gegensatz zur Multirolle beim Werfen nicht wesentlich belastet, die Schnur läuft frei ab, egal wieviel Hunderte oder tausende Gramm man da rausfeuert. Kann also praktisch jede.

Belastung kommt nach dem Bügelschließen oder Einrasten des Getriebes, und dann zählt vor allem die Rücklaufsperre beim Anrucken, Jiggen und bei Hängern. 
Das zeigt sich wie stabil was gebaut ist, etlichen leichten Multirollen traue ich da auch nicht viel zu. 
Stabile Multirollen in der Art wie heute noch z.B. die dicksten Saltigas mit Rücklaufklinkensperre in einem Metallgesamtaufbau halten schon derbe viel an ankommender Schnurbelastung aus.


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Naja, der wirkliche Druck baut sich beim Werfen auf, während der Blank aufgeladen wird. 
Hier sehe ich die BC klar im Vorteil. 
Da die Achse, wie schon geschrieben wurde, beidseitig gelagert ist. 
Klar gibt es auch Stationärrollen, die so etwas wegstecken. 
Habe selber eine Van Staal VM 150.
Allerdings sind die dann oft noch teurer. 
Außerdem im Vergleich zur BC wesentlich wuchtiger, größer, schwerer. 
Dann bleibt noch der einschneidende Druck der Schnur auf den Wurfffinger. 
Klar kann man da was überziehen. 
Aber der Daumen auf der Spule der BC ist wesentlich entspannter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Naja, der wirkliche Druck baut sich beim Werfen auf, während der Blank aufgeladen wird.
> ...
> Dann bleibt noch der einschneidende Druck der Schnur auf den Wurfffinger.


Und Finger muss den Wurf tragen, nicht so sehr die Rollenspule.
Und das ist auch mit gutem Fingerschutz immer noch eine nach oben hin sehr schwer werdende Belastung.



pike-81 schrieb:


> Aber der Daumen auf der Spule der BC ist wesentlich entspannter.


Also das sehe ich auch nicht, Daumen ist zudem ein schwacher Finger und geht gerne Gelenkmäßig in Streik.  Sondern wenn schon, dann braucht man eine Taste (!) zum halten und loslassen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und Finger muss den Wurf tragen, nicht so sehr die Rollenspule.
> Und das ist auch mit gutem Fingerschutz immer noch eine nach oben hin sehr schwer werdende Belastung.
> 
> 
> Also das sehe ich auch nicht, Daumen ist zudem ein schwacher Finger und geht gerne Gelenkmäßig in Streik. Sondern wenn schon, dann braucht man eine Taste (!) zum halten und loslassen.


 

Shimano Stella SW-B 10000 PG Saltwater 685g
Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl 61 LH  312g

Da liegt eure Rolle bei dem mehr als doppelten an Gewicht, vom preis her mal keine Anmerkung, denn die Stella ist ja nun nicht die Günstigste.
Und riesen Vorteil der nur beiläufig erwähnt wurde, das Verheddern des Köders im Vorfach, manche Köder sind quasi nur mit einer Multi fischbar, da sonst ständig Tüddel vorprogrammiert ist...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Wieso vergleichst Du das mit dieser Spielzeugrolle für verwöhnte Japaner? 

Wenn diese Multi 360 g wiegt, ist man mit einer Slammer 360 on par.
Und meine Stationärollen für die schweren Kaliber wiegen um die 400g, kommt man selbst aktuell mit einer ABU Soron 60er Größe noch hin (die hat aber eben Walzensperrlager). 
Der schwächste Punkt ist ab einem bestimmten Level der Angler, und dann braucht man kein noch stärkeres Gerät.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso vergleichst Du das mit dieser Spielzeugrolle für verwöhnte Japaner?
> 
> Wenn diese Multi 360 g wiegt, ist man mit einer Slammer 360 on par.
> Und meine Stationärollen für die schweren Kaliber wiegen um die 400g, kommt man selbst aktuell mit einer ABU Soron 60er Größe noch hin (die hat aber eben Walzensperrlager).
> Der schwächste Punkt ist ab einem bestimmten Level der Angler, und dann braucht man kein noch stärkeres Gerät.


 

Ok denn passt es, wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wie ich den Tüddel bei der Statio anständig verhindere, werde ich trotzdem mit Multi weiter fischen, da komfortabler|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Und eine Stationärrolle wird im Gegensatz zur Multirolle beim Werfen nicht wesentlich belastet, die Schnur läuft frei ab, egal wieviel Hunderte oder tausende Gramm man da rausfeuert. Kann also praktisch jede.
> 
> ...




Hm, beim füttern mit der Spomb (ca. 200g, voller Durchzug und viele, viele Wiederholungen), habe ich schon mehrfach von krummen Achsen / oder ausgeschlagenen Lagerungen mitbekommen, das sellbst nach 1er Saison mit darauf ausgelegter Rolle (verstärkte Achse). So ganz spurlos geht das an den Rollen nicht vorbei.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Das trifft beim Spinnen z.B. zu für Shimano Rollen der Leichtbaugenerationen  oder große LongCast-Rollen ohne die passende innere Mechanik.
Wer damit auf Hecht oder gar schwer XXH angelt, ist m.M.n. selber schuld.

Ich werde (hoffentlich soweit vorhersehbar) den Hecht des Lebens nicht wegen einer unter starkem Zug klemmenden Wormschaftstationärrolle (oder Plastik-Stationärolle oder Plastik-Multirolle) verlieren. 

Avet wurde schon genannt, Shimano hat eine Riege feiner C-Cast Rollen, sowas muss man sich auch als Multirollen-Angler mit dicken Klopperwurfködern wert sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Was noch gegen zu große (?) Big Baits beim *Werfen* spricht:
- Wasserbomben Effekt.
- Aussteiger, Abhaken, Rausschleudern duch Ködermasse.
- erreichbare Wurfweite und Genauigkeit
- typische Futterfischgröße an heißen Fressstellen, evtl. zu groß
- nach oben hin werden die Köder sehr teuer, vielfalt und Auswahl am Wasser fraglich.
- mit steigender Ködergröße wird der Lauf (Schwingung) schlechter im Vergleich zum kleineren Modell.
- wenn die Anstrengung beim Werfen beginnt den Spaß zu übersteigen.

Ich werfe aktuell bis 190g/24cm, aber die 112g/18cm fangen mindestens genauso viel Fisch und machen mehr Spaß. Das ist immer noch ganz schön Big.

Ganz anders beim *Schleppen*, i.d.R. riesige Wassersäulen:
Da ist Big und Bigger einfach ein vielversprechender Happen, und wenn überangelte Gewässer verrasselt, verklappert und verwobblert sind, ist entgegen allen Geräuscherregern der dicke Happen ein interessantes Angebot für den Hecht. 
Und Werfen muss man da selten und vor allem nur gemütlich.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Als Rollenalternative soll die Okuma Komodo 350 keine
> schlechte Figur machen.



Sie macht sogar eine perfekte Figur und mit der Savagear Custom Trigger mit einem WG von 240 eine für den Einsatzzweck hervoragende Kombination.

Unabhängig davon schmeißt man die 30er Trout nicht wirklich dauerhaft.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sie macht sogar eine perfekte Figur und mit der Savagear Custom Trigger mit einem WG von 240 eine für den Einsatzzweck hervoragende Kombination.
> 
> Unabhängig davon *schmeißt man die 30er Trout nicht wirklich dauerhaft*.


 

Dann hast du keine richtigen Hechtangler im Freundeskreis#t
Ich habe Kollegen, die suchen gerade nach einer Rute für die 40er Trout:g

Ich selbst fische diese Kollegen sehr gerne mal...
http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c229_CURLY-SUE-11-.html

Und wenn man Übung hat geht das einige Stunden.#6


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Uiuiui! Die richtigen (!) Hechtanglern! Soso! 
Ich habe hier zwei Kollegen, die müssen mittlerweile nur noch Kleinzeuch werfen oder eben Schleppen, da sie sich bereits mit dem dauerhaften Bigbaitwerfen die Schultern nachhaltig demoliert haben. 
Nicht schön sie nun so leiden sehen zu müssen!|supergri


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Uiuiui! Die richtigen (!) Hechtanglern! Soso!
> Ich habe hier zwei Kollegen, die müssen mittlerweile nur noch Kleinzeuch werfen oder eben Schleppen, da sie sich bereits mit dem dauerhaften Bigbaitwerfen die Schultern nachhaltig demoliert haben.
> Nicht schön sie nun so leiden sehen zu müssen!|supergri


 
Na siehst du, wer verrückt genug ist wirft so was den ganzen Tag.
Wer sich dann nicht kaputt machen will, optimiert das Gerät dementsprechend und trainiert sportlich die Bereiche die beim werfen der Köder von Nöten sind...

Wie erwähnt, meine Mojo warf die 30er Trout kein Ding, angenehm war es aber nicht, nach der Griffverlängerung läuft die Sache nun super entspannt ab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine richtigen Hechtangler im Freundeskreis#t





50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Na siehst du, wer verrückt genug ist wirft so was den ganzen Tag.



Also summieren wir mal aus den Ausssagen: 
Dann hast du keine genügend verrückten Hechtangler im Freundeskreis.

Von den "richtigen" bekommste ansonsten richtig Haue.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also summieren wir mal aus den Ausssagen:
> Dann hast du keine genügend verrückten Hechtangler im Freundeskreis.
> 
> Von den "richtigen" bekommste ansonsten richtig Haue.


 

Habe viele Freunde mit denen ich zum Angeln unterwegs bin, wenn ich genau nach zähle gibt es 3 Leute die solche Kaliber ständig werfen und das über den ganzen Tag, das wars dann auch, die anderen sind auch richtige Hechtangler, denen fehlt aber was an Verrücktheit:m
Denn wie auch schon gesagt, mit 23er Kopyto fängt man genauso große Hechte, dazu muss man kein halbes Kilo Gummi schmeißen...


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Ja, was ist denn dann nun so ein richtiger (!) Hechtangler?
Zuerst ist ein richtiger Hechtangler offenbar derjenige, der verrückt ist und mit richtig sportlichem Training über Stunden ein halbes Kilo mit optimierten Gerät werfen kann oder reicht dafür nun schon das Werfen von 23er Flatschen ohne entsprechend starke Verrücktheit aber gleichwohl mit richtigem sportlichen Training? Und wie sieht denn dieses richtige sportliche Training überhaupt aus und welcher Grad der Verrücktheit wird gefordert?


----------



## flasha (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine richtigen Hechtangler im Freundeskreis#t
> Ich habe Kollegen, die suchen gerade nach einer Rute für die 40er Trout:g
> 
> Ich selbst fische diese Kollegen sehr gerne mal...
> ...




Mach mal beim nächsten Mal ein Video, wie du das mehrere Stunden machst... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Warum nicht einfach mit 40cm Streamer fischen?  ist doch viel angenehmer


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Nur die ganz verrückten und trainierten machen es den ganzen Tag, alle anderen wenige Stunden....
Ich bin verrückt genug es in Moment noch ohne Training durch zu halten, werde aber ohne Training wohl so enden Wie Deep Down seine Kollegen....haha

Video kann ich dir gerne einstellen wenn du dir stundenlang jemanden ansehen willst der Köder wirft?!


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

30er Trout den Tag über ist kein Thema. 
Geht aber wirklich auf die Schulter. 
40er halte ich für ernsthaft verrückt. 
Hab das Teil. 
Macht keinen Sinn. 
Was soll das für eine Wurfweite/Aktionsradius bringen?
Das ist echt IRRE. 
Wer die mal live an der Rute hatte, wird es bestätigen. 

Welche BC gibt denn auf Tastendruck, ohne Daumen auf der Spule Schnur frei Nordlichtangler?
Einen richtigen Hechtangler würde ich nicht über die Ködergröße definieren. 
Auf die Technik kommt es an. 
Oder vielmehr den prozentualen Anteil der gezielten Hechtjagd im Verhältnis zu den gesamten Angeltagen. 
Die Ködergröße ist eine Frage des Revieres bzw. der Selektion.


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



flasha schrieb:


> Mach mal beim nächsten Mal ein Video, wie du das mehrere Stunden machst...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Schaut mal ins Netz unter Popperangeln. Da gibts Typen die schmeisen Popper bis 250 g den ganzen Tag und zocken ihn dann noch übers Wasser. Und das ganze bei 30 Grad + ich sag euch da ist die Schulter das kleinste Problem.
Andreas


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



pike-81 schrieb:


> 30er Trout den Tag über ist kein Thema.
> Geht aber wirklich auf die Schulter.
> 40er halte ich für ernsthaft verrückt.
> Hab das Teil.
> ...




Nehmt doch meinen Witz mit echter oder richtiger Hechtangler nicht so ernst, das war ein wenig näkisch gemeint. ...


----------



## Topic (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Nabend männers,  ich will ja nicht der Spielverderber sein aber es geht hier nicht darum wer wie lange was kann.....Ich konnte mir soweit schon mal eine Meinung bilden... Ne Multirolle wirds wohl werden. . Wie von vielen geschrieben wird es dann wohl die toro.... Über die rute bin ich mir noch nicht einig... Aber dank einem netten bordie kann ich mir bald einen Eindruck von mehreren ruten machen ... Was fischt ihr denn eigendlich so an klein teilen?  Derzeit fische ich an meiner xh in 30 kg Titanvorfach mit 80 lbs einhänger von sebile gepaart mit ner 0,26 mm daiwa 8 braid... Habt ihr noch paar Sachen die sich bewährt haben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Welche BC gibt denn auf Tastendruck, ohne Daumen auf der Spule Schnur frei Nordlichtangler?


Also andersherum: Reindrücken und solange bis zum freigeben festhalten.
War irgendein älteres ABU-Modell, weiß ich nicht mehr genau, war nicht meine. 
Bin aber auch nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand was Überblick Multirollen betrifft. Rollen allgemein ist nicht mehr so spannend, wenn man viele Koffer voll hat.


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Big Bait XXH Hechte Combi*

Hi, an Einhängern geht für mich nichts über die Bauweise des Staylock Snaps, allerdings zahle ich nicht 1€ für so ein Teil.

Von Profiblinker gibt es taugliche "Nachbauten", nennen sich Ringlock Snaps und sind bezahlbar.
Größe 1/0 der XXX-Strongausführung sind meine Favoriten, bekommt man auch nen 10/0er VMC-Jig gut rein. Nutze die Teile auch zum Wallerangeln.
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/r...63.html?SESS=d82470a4164e1db8ff092cd43037505a
Diese Form lässt sich fast nicht durch einen verkannteten Köder aufhebeln, was z.B. bei Duo-Locks vorkommen kann, je nach Köder gar nichtmal so selten. Die genannten 10/0er VMC Jigs sind da weit vorne mit dabei.

Oben ans Vorfach kommt bei mir nen Rosco Wirbel mit 35kg Tragkraft.

Sprengringe nutze ich ebenfalls von Rosco. Die kleinen mit 8mm und ca. 36kg sind mir da am liebsten. Davon kommen gerne auch mal zwei stück zwischen Drilling und Köderöse.http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/121669558237?lpid=106&chn=ps

Bei Drillingen stehe ich auf die dünndrähtigen, eckigen VMCs oder Profiblinker in 2/0 und 4/0.
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/big/vmc-eckig-300.jpg

Vorfachmaterial nutze ich dickes Titan (derzeit 70Lbs, wobei ich zukünftig wohl nicht unter 100Lbs fischen werde, eher sogar 150Lbs.) Alternativ dazu Nylon-ummantelter Stahl in 60-100Lbs ist auch schon relativ unanfällig gegen Knicke, falls sich doch mal ein Köder im Vorfach aufhängt und dabei deutlich günstiger als Titan und einfacher / sicherer zu verarbeiten.

Als kleinen "Geheimtipp" empfehle ich die Anschaffung einer Köderretterkugel. Beim Bootsangeln und ausreichend stabilem Vorfach liegt damit die Lösequote bei annähernd 100% und schon nach einem gelösten Großköder kann sich das Teil rentiert haben. Sind ja meist nicht ganz günstig die Köder.
Im Einsatz vom Ufer komme ich im Nahbereich immernoch auf ca. 80% Lösequote.
http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/eine-kderretter-bersicht/?bl=1

Grüße JK


----------

